# Sistema Operativo para el PIC16F877A



## FueraDeLugar (May 18, 2006)

Buenos días, he estado trabajando en un proyecto, un kernel para que un PIC16F877A pueda realizar multitarea cooperativa, con servicios de sistema orientado a la temporización, es gratuito y libre. Creado en assembler para la herramienta propietaria de Microchip (MPLAB)

Siempre tuve la idea de compartirlo con todos y me gustaría que sea un proyecto dinámico, es decir que puedan modificarlo a su antojo o hasta hacer modificaciones que llegue a ser una nueva versión del kernel, corregir errores (pues somos humanos), estoy trabajando en la documentación y también la publicaré, pueden descargarlo desde su pagina web: www.araguaney.loquequierasya.com

Probé el kernel con una aplicación sencilla de prueba y funcionó, está pensado para que este en la posibilidad de ser portado a PICs de menores prestaciones.

Están todos bienvenidos a visitar la página.


----------



## pedro_pe (May 19, 2006)

Golazo!!, te felicito... voy a ver tu cooperación y te comento despues....!!!

Saludos...


----------



## FueraDeLugar (May 22, 2006)

Ya liberé los papeles blancos, ahora estoy trabajando en la documentación del kernel.


----------



## Neokdevil (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola FueraDeLugar!
yo tambien estoy interesado en tu kernel
veras yo quiero hacer un hexapodo y quiero implementar tu kernel
y te pido ayuda para comprender tu kernel 
ya lo eh estado estudiando y tengo algunas ideas


----------



## pic-man (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola FueraDeLugar, primero que nada dejame felicitarte por ese trabajo. Conoci la pagina http://www.araguaney.loquequierasya.com/ por otro foro (no recuerdo cual) y aunque no he revisado el kernel es un proyecto que me gusta bastante.

Espero la publicacion de la documentacion para ponerme a revisar el kernel y ver como funciona. Gracias por tu trabajo!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 28, 2008)

Exelente trabajo , pero como trabaja específicamente el kernel


----------



## FueraDeLugar (Ene 4, 2009)

Disculpen la tardanza, el kernel está hecho enteramente en assembler por lo que requiere buen conocimiento de programación en este lenguaje y requiere conocer muy bien el PIC16F877A. Se debe escribir encima de la aplicación prueba, ya que esta sirve de guía, se deben definir las variables que usará el kernel en tiempo de diseño (ver como se hace en aplicación prueba).

Tengo pensado hacer un tipo de pre-ensamblador para que las personas puedan enfocarse a usar el kernel y no a gastar tiempo analizando como utilizarlo. Esto sería un bombazo de lograrlo.

Les agradezco mucho los comentarios que han hecho. Saludos! Se que nos veremos muy pronto.


----------



## dayalaniel (Feb 13, 2009)

Pocas personas tienen la osadia o, la capacidad que tu tuviste  
para hacer un kernel con un pic y pues felicidades y espero que mejore 
con las modificaciones que alguno de nosotros le pueda hacer


----------



## FueraDeLugar (Feb 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el comentario!


----------



## AdairSC (Jun 9, 2010)

Hola FueraDeLugar!!
Primeramente dejame felicitarte por un grandioso trabajo, he descargado el kernel para implementarlo 
en un proyecto de robotica de la universidad, revisare paso a paso el codigo para poder implementarlo!!

Gracias!!!


----------

